# Kommt die Lösung aus den USA?



## Soko (19 Mai 2003)

Wer im Forum liest, weiss wie sehr einem die modernen Kommunikationsmedien vermiest werden, durch Dialer, Spam, etc.
Wie kann man sich erfolgreich wehren? 
Sind uns die Amerikaner hier wieder mal einen Schritt voraus? Es gibt eine sichere Waffe z.B. gegen Dialer - die Abschaffung des Computers!
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,248899,00.html


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2003)

Es lohnt sich , ab und zu auch mal ins OT zu schauen, da wurde dieses Thema mit 
 derselben Quelle  schon  diskutiert :

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1919
tf


----------



## Soko (21 Mai 2003)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich , ab und zu auch mal ins OT zu schauen, da wurde dieses Thema mit
> derselben Quelle  schon  diskutiert :
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1919
> tf




1. Ja, ich habe vor dem Einstellen dieses Beitrages tatsächlich nicht alle anderen Beiträge im Forum gelesen

2. Bei meiner Info erfährst du, was der Spiegel dazu zu sagen hat. Es handelt sich also um eine Zusatzinformation, die dein grosses Wissen auf eine noch breitere Basis stellt. Du hast ab jetzt die  Möglichkeit in dieser Sache auch noch den Spiegel zu zitieren - und das hast du vielleicht ein wenig mir zu verdanken!

3. Bei nicht allen anderen Beiträgen im Forum handelt es sich um solche Zusatzinformationen


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bei meiner Info erfährst du, was der Spiegel dazu zu sagen hat.
> Es handelt sich also um eine Zusatzinformation, die dein grosses Wissen auf eine noch breitere Basis stellt
> . Du hast ab jetzt die  Möglichkeit in dieser Sache auch noch den Spiegel zu zitieren - und das hast du
> vielleicht ein wenig mir zu verdanken!


Wenn du noch ein bißchen mehr ins OT schaust, würdest du sehen, daß der Spiegel zu meiner 
Hauptinformationsquelle gehört, nicht nur als On-line Version. Deine Hinweise auf eine breitere Wissensbasis
mögen gut  gemeint sein, sind aber überflüssig. Da ich auch nicht die Zeit habe jede Info von Spiegel-Online mitzukriegen, 
bitte ich tausendmal um Vergebung, daß ich es gewagt habe, auf die Info im OT hinzuweisen.
 Dieser Fauxpas wird  bei deinen Beiträgen ganz bestimmt nicht mehr vorkommen 
tf


----------



## technofreak (23 Mai 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,249927,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Amerikas virtuelles Wachbataillon
> Der US-Unternehmer Jay Walker, Gründer von Priceline.com, will ein Millionenheer privater Online-Spitzel für den Krieg gegen den Terror rekrutieren. Die virtuelle Bürgerwehr, deren Aufstellung Walker von Washington mitfinanzieren lassen möchte, soll Atomkraftwerke und Flughäfen überwachen. *Nicht nur Datenschützer sind entsetzt.*


Frage die sich da stellt, woher nimmt er seine On-line Spitzel, da Computer doch verboten sind? (siehe erstes Posting) unk:


----------

